# Is December finally the month?



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Engadget is reporting that the HD DirecTiVo is scheduled for "limited release" (whatever that might mean) in December, with a wider release in early 2012. One poster on the DBSTalk forum claims to have it on good authority that the actual date is December 8...

Of course, anyone reading this forum will know that rumors have been many and actual products have been. . . nonexistent. For more than three years.

So consume the news with as much salt as needed. And I'll keep making my daily stops at the DTV web site, just to check in. 

Bob


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Or maybe 2013?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Guess we'll know in 10 days.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I predict that after a few months in "select major markets" with no promotion DirecTV will tell TiVo that it's not working out and suggest that they again amend their deal to port to newer hardware with additional features and postpone their marketing commitment until that time.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

We can look at the experience of the Comcast TiVo to see how things might play out...


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

TiVo stated on their recent earnings call that the new DirecTiVo would be coming out in select markets in December with a nation-wide rollout in 2012. Tom Rogers said that DirecTV is committed to giving it substantial marketing support.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

RangerOne said:


> TiVo stated on their recent earnings call that the new DirecTiVo would be coming out in select markets in December with a nation-wide rollout in 2012. Tom Rogers said that DirecTV is committed to giving it substantial marketing support.


Any insight into how the "select" markets might be selected?

Hopefully it won't be based solely on size (although I guess that would make the most sense). I've been aching to make the switch to DirecTV ever since they first announced the renewed D/TiVo partnership. But I'm in Charlotte, MI, which, even though it's close to Lansing, the state capital, would be a 2nd-tier locale _at best_. (It usually feels more like a 3rd-tier town.)

Bob


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Didn't I read somewhere that the DirctTivo would have hobbled functionality and SDUI only?


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

Yada Yada Yada


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that the DirctTivo would have hobbled functionality and SDUI only?


Yes. We know it won't have MRV and TiVoToGo and that the UI is not TiVo's newer part-HD UI. It would appear to be what a lot of people asked for - an MPEG4-capable HR10 and little more.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

RangerOne said:


> Tom Rogers said that DirecTV is committed to giving it substantial marketing support.


doubt it will make a difference.


----------



## GeorgeY (Dec 4, 2005)

Posted in DirecTV Field Announcements (INSTALLER ONLY) 
Technical Forum :

*BLAST FACTS* TiVo HD DVR from DIRECTV Launch 

December 5, 2011 5:22 PM 

Effective December 8, 2011, DIRECTV will begin offering the TiVo ® HD DVR from DIRECTV (THR22-100) in the 10 markets below as an option for both new and current customers. The national rollout for all remaining markets is still being evaluated. 

Chicago IL 
Denver CO 
Los Angeles CA 
New York NY 
Philadelphia PA 
Phoenix AZ 
Sacramento CA 
San Francisco CA 
Seattle WA 
Washington DC 

The attached TiVo Overview document contains technical specifications and a product overview of benefits / limitations. 

The TiVo® HD DVR will carry a $5 per month TiVo service fee, which is in addition to the $10 per month HD Access fee and the $7 per month DVR service fee. 

Attachments: TiVverview_v1 2.pdf


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

How does this "market" thing work? How close do you have to be to one of these cities to be able to get the box?


----------



## llarch (May 7, 2004)

No whole-home DVR (MRV)
No web video access (YouTube)
No iPad app support
No 3D support
No HD GUI
No new (HR24) hardware
-extra $5 per mo (on top of the normal DVR fee)

It's as if someone, high up, somewhere did not want this to succeed....


----------



## ckelly5 (Feb 27, 2004)

We'll probably give it a go. 

Overall, the new DTV HD UI is nice (been using it from the cutting edge channel for a few months now), but it's really not that much different in terms of usability over the previous UI. My girlfriend has been asking for a TiVo since we moved and only had the option of DTV/ UVerse. She was a heavy TiVo Wishlist user and doesn't even use the feature on the DTV box. I'd still argue that the recording/ SP capabilities are better on TiVo, regardless of which UI is in place - One common scenario I've hit a number of times: I want to record a later showing of a SP ep on cable, so I'll set it to record, but the DTV box doesn't know I am recording the same ep again, and doesn't cancel the earlier ep, effectively doubling the number of steps needed.

As for the things this TiVo doesn't have (at least at launch), the only one that impacts us at this time would be the new UI. We only have one TV, don't currently use 3D capabilities, have never used YouTube, and the DTV iPad app isn't anything spectacular (limited channels to stream, if it allowed you to watch recordings, that'd be another thing) and from the sounds of it, remote scheduling should still be supported. 

I'm curious as to if the TiVo iPad app would be compatible with this box down the road, if the DirecTV one isn't?


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

dshinnick said:


> How does this "market" thing work? How close do you have to be to one of these cities to be able to get the box?


Great question.

I really want one. But Chicago is my closest market, and I'm about 200 miles away. I'm guessing that's a teensy bit outside the radius.

It's going to be 2012 for me, I guess.

Bob


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Your zip code needs to be in the "market" as defined by DirecTV for local station service. If you get Chicago locals, you probably qualify, but I don't know for certain.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199334 has lots of answers to questions frequently asked here. One bit of surprise is:



> If you paid for Lifetime TiVo service you can swap the old TiVo receiver without incurring the $5/month TiVo service fee.


----------



## BBURNES (Jun 23, 2004)

Here is the quick 2-page installer overview of the new DirecTiVo. As feared, it is quite handicapped from full TiVo functionality, handicapped from full DirecTV DVR functionality -- and carries a $5 surcharge. 

Headscratcher. 

Sorry for poor quality of upload. File size of document had to be reduced.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ckelly5 said:


> .....
> 
> As for the things this TiVo doesn't have (at least at launch), the only one that impacts us at this time would be the new UI. We only have one TV, don't currently use 3D capabilities, have never used YouTube, and the DTV iPad app isn't anything spectacular (limited channels to stream, if it allowed you to watch recordings, that'd be another thing) and from the sounds of it, remote scheduling should still be supported.
> 
> I'm curious as to if the TiVo iPad app would be compatible with this box down the road, if the DirecTV one isn't?


Unless they sell lots of these new HD DirecTivos, I wouldn't expect any significant enhancements or new features to be added.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

llarch said:


> No whole-home DVR (MRV)
> No web video access (YouTube)
> No iPad app support
> No 3D support
> ...


YMMV.....but for me:

YouTube......who cares?
iPad support.....again who cares?
3D....flash in the pan
HD GUI......would be nice, but my HDTiVo doesn't have it
HR24 hardware...again, you won't miss what you never had

I don't mean to sound like these don't matter to ANYONE, but for TiVo fans who simply want the best DVR they can get, those features are meaningless.

I just wanted to add to the list:

NO: NetFlix or Pandora.

These are both something I use. However Pandora is better on my Oppo BluRay, BUT out of all the ways I have to watch NetFlix streaming, TiVo is always my "go-to". I would miss that, but do have other sources......and NetFlix is low on my list of favorite things anymore.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Just ordered my THR-22 from D*.
The installer will be here on the 13th.
Sense it was a new equipment order, had to commit to another 24 months of service which it no big deal as I'm not going anywhere.
I have lifetime DVR service so the THR-22 is covered under that. Just had to pay for the additional receiver which was $6. 
Will post again with some details about it after it arrives.


----------

